

Ask HN: Posterous vs A Blog - kreedskulls

Hello, I currently have a blog on my page but I am wondering has anyone found a better reason to use Posterous? I have done a bit of research but I would prefer if someone with a bit more experience in both could help me with the pros/cons of each.<p>Thanks
======
CPops
Maintaining a decent blog often involves more work than expected.

If I was starting over, I'd probably just go with something like Posterous for
the random occasion when I want to write something and be done with it. Tumblr
is also a possibility as well.

------
HardyLeung
I have two blogs with Posterous, one of which is a daily picturial blog (Daily
Tagxedo <http://daily.tagxedo.com>). Posterous is very easy to use and most of
the time I just do it through email. If the comparatively limited
functionality of Posterous fits your need (vs a full-blown blogging platform),
I would recommend it highly because of the ease of use.

~~~
sushi
You can also post on your WordPress blogs by email but I guess it is not known
to many.

<http://codex.wordpress.org/Post_to_your_blog_using_email>

------
mr_b
Here what I feel. Posterous v WP blog ( hosted on a custom domain and not
*.wordpress.com)

Posterous : Pros 1\. Very easy to set up. 2\. Easy to put up photo albums (no
need for plugins etc) 3\. No need for upgrading etc. Posterous does that for
you.

Cons: 1\. Limited customization (themes, widgets etc) 2\. Cannot put up ads

~~~
user24
1) setting up wordpress on a custom domain is ridiculously easy.

2) There are a million photo album plugins

3) Upgrading WP is a piece of cake

------
kreedskulls
Thanks for all the advice, since we don't use the blog for a source of revenue
we don't have to have ads. I would like to have it customized better, so the
next designer for my site I will probably have them customize the blog to
match the site or just do Posterous.

------
Mpdreamz
If you host a coding blog Posterous' support for gists is really awesome.
Posterous can be a tad slow though and I've experienced more downtime I would
tolerate in a professional setting so if its a vital part of your being I'd
say roll/host your own.

------
andrewtbham
i think the pitch for tumblr and posterous versus wordpress blogger, etc. is
that they were designed from the start to be social.

